# Retrofit Automatic Climate Control Unit



## fooliojp (Oct 13, 2008)

Does anyone know if it's possible to retrofit an Automatic Climate Control unit to an e91, which originally was fitted with a manual air conditioning unit?

I've had a go with a unit which I brought of Ebay. All seems to function OK, except the front facing air vents. The green light is lit when I press the passenger facing option, but no air!!! I was thinking maybe some reprogramming is required. Hopefully it's not the unit which is knackered.

Thanks.


----------



## cagrawal (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi,

I have been trying to do this myself. What retrofit unit did you buy? I have e90 and want to put the aut climate control unit..

Regards,
Chandan


----------



## fooliojp (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi,

I just brought an e90/e91 auto AC head unit off ebay. But it never worked. Let me know if you had some joy.

Cheers!


----------



## cagrawal (Nov 24, 2008)

same here... i also found out that it wont work.... the work needs to be done on the engine as well to convert the manual climate to auto climate....

Chandan


----------



## cagrawal (Nov 24, 2008)

so did you finally get your unit to work?


----------

